# Italian green color & Bar tape?



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

Already oulled the trigger on an EPS, but I am looking for some green bar tape to match the ST01 color scheme. I have found the Stella Azzurra in celeste/black, and the all celeste color. Their bar tape seems to be more green, like the Italian green than the celeste color. Any other ideas out there?? I am really limited due to being in Japan, and the internet can only reveal so much on colors. Let me know! Thanks in advance!


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

19surf74 said:


> Already oulled the trigger on an EPS, but I am looking for some green bar tape to match the ST01 color scheme. I have found the Stella Azzurra in celeste/black, and the all celeste color. Their bar tape seems to be more green, like the Italian green than the celeste color. Any other ideas out there?? I am really limited due to being in Japan, and the internet can only reveal so much on colors. Let me know! Thanks in advance!


I think Deda has a "green" tape, not the Celeste. I had a buddy with an EP that he had green tape on, looked damn good.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Red would look good with it too.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

mtbbmet said:


> Red would look good with it too.


He has already seen a pic of my C50 in ST01 with red tape. I guess he decided to go with the green.

19surf - if you really decide to go with the green tape, you need to find something on the darker side because the green on the frame is somewhat dark. The red is a lot brighter.

Have you looked at the Cinelli stuff? Never mind, I just looked at it for you and nothing in green other than celeste green.

Fizik offers a microtex tape in apple green, but I have no idea what that color actually looks like. I have the tape in celeste green to match my Bianchi's Fizik celeste saddle and the tape is pretty good. Here is a link:

http://www.fizik.com/product.aspx?c=Bar-Tape

You might also want to check out Prologo's website. Last I checked, they made some bar tape too, but I do not remember how many colors they offer it in.


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

Fabsro,
Thanks for the reply! I guess you could say I am stuck on green. However, I have been looking at everything for like 2 days and nothing turns up. I agree it needs to be somewhat of a darker shade, and not real bright like everything I am seeing. I was running Silva tape on my C'dale and it looked really sharp and I thought they might have a shiny/metallic green. But I can't seem to find anything. I think for right now I'm gonna wrap the bars in some black Colnago cork tape. LBS has it in stock, and they usually give me a discount anyway. I will check the Prologo site out and see if they have anything! Thanks!


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

I know that Brooks makes their leather tape in the dark green. That may be too dark, too expensive, or too heavy for your needs, but it may be something to look into.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Cinelli Italian Flag bar tape










https://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Cinelli_Italian_Flag_Cork_Bar_Tape/5360039887/


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Plus......
We were bored at the shop the other day so we weighed every brand of bar tape in the shop.
Cinelli is the lightest at an average of 43g. Fizik Dual was the heaviest @ 113g. No Brooks tape in stock, but I would imagine it to be more than 113g.
It's funny that people will spend an extra $200 to get a bar that is 60g lighter than it's aluminum cousin, but will then spend premium money buying "high end" tape to add that weight back on.
I just found out that the tape I use weighs twice as much as Cinelli, and costs 3 times as much. It sure is nice tape though, so I'll likely get it again.


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

19surf74 said:


> Fabsro,
> Thanks for the reply! I guess you could say I am stuck on green. However, I have been looking at everything for like 2 days and nothing turns up. I agree it needs to be somewhat of a darker shade, and not real bright like everything I am seeing. I was running Silva tape on my C'dale and it looked really sharp and I thought they might have a shiny/metallic green. But I can't seem to find anything. I think for right now I'm gonna wrap the bars in some black Colnago cork tape. LBS has it in stock, and they usually give me a discount anyway. I will check the Prologo site out and see if they have anything! Thanks!


http://www.dedaelementi.com/En/Prod...archComponent=Accessories&ProductIDMaster=443

Coworker had the "Jaguar Green" on his bike I think...


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

mtbbmet said:


> Plus......
> We were bored at the shop the other day so we weighed every brand of bar tape in the shop.
> Cinelli is the lightest at an average of 43g. Fizik Dual was the heaviest @ 113g. No Brooks tape in stock, but I would imagine it to be more than 113g.
> It's funny that people will spend an extra $200 to get a bar that is 60g lighter than it's aluminum cousin, but will then spend premium money buying "high end" tape to add that weight back on.
> I just found out that the tape I use weighs twice as much as Cinelli, and costs 3 times as much. It sure is nice tape though, so I'll likely get it again.


We spend the extra money on the bar so we can put the nice tape on the bike. Imagine if we had the weight of the aluminum bar and the nice tape, we would never be able to make it up that climb. LOL

For the most part, I use Cinelli gel tape in black or red, but I do have the Fizik on my Bianchi and it is pretty decent. I need to change the tape on my Cristallo, but I don't have time for it tonight and by the time I find time, I will forget that I have to change it. LOL

To the OP, refrain from the Cinelli Italian flag colored tape. I saw that while looking over the Cinelli site, thought about it for 2 seconds, and then dismissed it. Then again, better you than me. If it looks good on your bike I'll think about it. LOL


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

fabs

I have a set of that Italian Flag bar tape and have my Colnago on ST02, I have white tape on it.

Someday I'll dare and put the Italian flag and will post some pics for all of you


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Salsa_Lover said:



> fabs
> 
> I have a set of that Italian Flag bar tape and have my Colnago on ST02, I have white tape on it.
> 
> Someday I'll dare and put the Italian flag and will post some pics for all of you


I think that tape would look a lot better on an ST02 than an ST01. Too much black on the ST01 with just a hint of white. On a ST01, the white in the tape would blend right in with the white on the frame. Essentially, the red and green are merely accents to the ST02, as they would be with the bar tape. If you put the tape on your frame, make sure you post pics.


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm thinking that Jaguar Green is a go! Gonna have to order it to see?? I sure hate to spend $30 just to get it and it doesn't match! Oh well, I've wasted more money on other things in life. Thanks for all the replies. 

I saw the flag colors, but I think it will just be to much. I guess you could say a little gawdy (sp?) for my tastes.


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

19surf74 said:


> I'm thinking that Jaguar Green is a go! Gonna have to order it to see?? I sure hate to spend $30 just to get it and it doesn't match! Oh well, I've wasted more money on other things in life. Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> I saw the flag colors, but I think it will just be to much. I guess you could say a little gawdy (sp?) for my tastes.


Again, that's what my buddy had on his green EP frame, looked very good, I think you'll be happy...


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

Salsa_Lover said:


> fabs
> 
> I have a set of that Italian Flag bar tape and have my Colnago on ST02, I have white tape on it.
> 
> Someday I'll dare and put the Italian flag and will post some pics for all of you


What saddle do you have on your bike? I'm running white tape and a Prologo saddle now, but as it's one of the Lorica-covered ones, it's a tad yellow. Was thinking about going black tape/saddle.
Do you have a picture posted in the picture thread?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

here is a pic, the flite is also yellowish










right now it has a white SLK. I prefer the saddle with a cutout. the SLK is whiter.

The handlebar tape is a Silva, white with fine red pinstripes. one of these days I'll set the italian flag bar tape ....


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

The red parts really make it on that bike, headset, seatpost collar, wow. Chainring bolts would look dope too.


----------

